
CDC’s failed coronavirus tests were tainted with coronavirus, feds confirm - selimthegrim
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/cdcs-failed-coronavirus-tests-were-tainted-with-coronavirus-feds-confirm/
======
woliveirajr
> Now, according to investigation results reported by The New York Times,
> federal officials confirm that sloppy laboratory practices at two of three
> CDC labs involved in the tests’ creation led to contamination of the tests
> and their uninterpretable results.

I can't imagine the impact of doing tests with unreliable results in the
beginning of such pandemy. Specially how it took so long to identify where the
problem was and implementing better practices.

